# Electric Chute Issues



## ksupersano18 (Feb 2, 2021)

I have a Storm 3090. The electric chute has started to give me issues. Basically when I try to move it left/right with the joystick, where the rod enters the motor (closet to me) the part spins, but the rod does not spin. I assume it's a stripped gear in the motor?

How hard is that motor to replace or is it best to try and fix whatever part is in there so the rod will rotate properly.

Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It's likely just the coupler... 








First, just try pulling backwards hard on the chute control shaft. If that fixes it, you can replace the coupler or modify the connection at the chute end to force the coupler backwards; that's what I did:


----------

